# Some more pics of the seattle bike swap-a few of the highs



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Mar 25, 2013)

Here a few pics from the Seattle bike swap......Just a few.....of the Highs .....


----------



## Nickinator (Mar 25, 2013)

thanks for the great pictures! bet that motorbike sold quick!


----------



## eazywind (Mar 26, 2013)

*Nope*

Nope. It was not for sale. Just for show. 



Nickinator said:


> thanks for the great pictures! bet that motorbike sold quick!


----------



## Stony (Mar 26, 2013)

Nice pic of my 41' Flying Ace after I sold it. Nick's wagon was also cool with the Chicago World's Fair sticker on it from 1933-34.


----------



## fatbike (Mar 26, 2013)

Thank you Shaun, Gary and everyone with their hospitality. It was sure a good time. Fun ride, great hanging at Rons and the swap meet always fun. I don't remember the last time I cracked open a beer at 9am. Amtrak is the way to go


Derek


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Mar 26, 2013)

*Derek*



fatbike said:


> Thank you Shaun, Gary and everyone with their hospitality. It was sure a good time. Fun ride, great hanging at Rons and the swap meet always fun. I don't remember the last time I cracked open a beer at 9am. Amtrak is the way to go
> 
> 
> Derek




So Derek.....Yes it was a great time ...definatley a must  cracking a beer or two at 9:00  with the SKIDKINGS ..So ..how did you transport your bike 
on Amtrack?


----------



## Ozark Flyer (Mar 26, 2013)

Oh, man,  I'm really liking on the Ranger brown motorbike!  Cool Excelsior too!  Wish I could have made that.  I was up in Portland.  Should have made a detour.


----------



## Boris (Mar 27, 2013)

Does anyone have more pictures of the swap meet itself?


----------



## Boris (Mar 28, 2013)

Guess not, Huh?


----------



## fatbike (Mar 28, 2013)

We will do it again next year Shaun. Easy transporting a bike on Amtrak... Amtrak has a great set up, the bicycles get hung by the front wheel and lock into place on rear wheel. No shifting, swinging or banging into another bicycle. You get a claim ticket and when you walk your bike to the storage car. Super easy! $10 extra to have your bike come with. Now if you do not take Amtrak and send your bike off than it goes in a provided bike box from Amtrak with a cost of $50. I have done that before as well.


Sorry Dave, I don't think there is anymore pix from last weekend.


----------



## slick (Mar 29, 2013)

fatbike said:


> We will do it again next year Shaun. Easy transporting a bike on Amtrak... Amtrak has a great set up, the bicycles get hung by the front wheel and lock into place on rear wheel. No shifting, swinging or banging into another bicycle. You get a claim ticket and when you walk your bike to the storage car. Super easy! $10 extra to have your bike come with. Now if you do not take Amtrak and send your bike off than it goes in a provided bike box from Amtrak with a cost of $50. I have done that before as well.
> 
> 
> Sorry Dave, I don't think there is anymore pix from last weekend.






Thanks for posting the details on Amtrak. I'm going to have to try this for sure. It's very settling to here that the bike gets hung and locked up. Looks liek a great time you guys had for sure. Next time Karla and I will be there.


----------

